# OnePlus One Smartphone



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi All

Do anyone have OnePlus one phone ?

I'm looking to get one but you need invite from person who bought one to be able to purchase new...

http://oneplus.net/uk


----------



## Pastavic (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes I have this awesome phone. But I have it from ibuygou.com without invite. It's the same version as they selling in official store, only this has another firmware. IT has Color OS not cyanogenmod, but it's very easy flash official cyanogen. I did it, and now I have official update without another flashing. On the official website is a forum, it is a full of instruction to do that.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry I can't help with an invite, I've not heard of those but they do look like nice phones at a good price.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

I have one and I absolutely love it. I obtained an invite through the (UK) forum and had to wait about a month.

Most of my friends that have other phones (Galaxys HTCs etc.,) are very envious of my phone. And I'm glad I don't have the new 'iBendy phone'....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a friend who has one and he over the moon with it, great specs, great camera, low SAR...perfect.

I want one.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Be careful if you are on Vodafone, no 4G support


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Why would they make it so hard/awkward to buy one :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It sounds great. There is a few killer phones on the market that are cheap. 

We've had the Nexus models for a few years now. Although they are great phones very few people have them. 

It is just because people aren't willing, or can't afford, to pay £250 upfront, yet are happy financing a more expensive phone on a monthly basis.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

asonda said:


> I have a friend who has one and he over the moon with it, great specs, great camera, low SAR...perfect.
> 
> I want one.


Hi, where did you get the SAR rating from? What is the rating for the One Plus One (_*OPO*_)?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

mirra_finish said:


> Hi, where did you get the SAR rating from? What is the rating for the One Plus One (_*OPO*_)?


Long thread but it's all in there:

https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/sar-values-oneplus-one-vs-other-flagships.30899/


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't really fancy getting this phone from resellers ... So need to try get some invite.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's a free for all on their forums with the whole world trying to get an invite.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Go here: https://www.avforums.com/forums/mobile-phone-classifieds.330/

There's a thread dedicated to passing on invites and they are coming up for sale regularly second hand


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

I found it pretty easy to get one, just follow Oneplus facebook page and wait for an invite announcement. A fresh batch of 30,000 invites were available on Saturday, I put my name down, had my invite email on Sunday, ordered the phone, and it arrived on Wednesday.

It's a great phone, I've posted a review in this section.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive just read the review in another thread. I had no idea they were so "rare". There was one on sale in cex a fortnight ago for £350. Go figure


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

NickTB said:


> Be careful if you are on Vodafone, no 4G support


The correct statement is that this phone doesn't support LTE band 20 (800mhz) as used in Europe, middle East and Africa!
One plus stated (in may) that it was considering adding this "later"
I've gone for the HTC one m8


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Jedi said:


> I found it pretty easy to get one, just follow Oneplus facebook page and wait for an invite announcement. A fresh batch of 30,000 invites were available on Saturday, I put my name down, had my invite email on Sunday, ordered the phone, and it arrived on Wednesday.
> 
> It's a great phone, I've posted a review in this section.


I do not use FB...

Just signed in to OPO forum and asked for an invite in Friends of UK thread :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

This looks a great phone. With the Nexus 6 rumored to be around the £400 price this looks to be a bargain.
Happy with my Nexus 4 for now.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

October 27th 3PM for one hour no invite required. Amazing marketing


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

http://preorder.oneplus.net


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Saved my pre-order but will try and get an invite in the meantime as they look like the take precedence.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm after an invite also if anyone has one please


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do anyone have OnePlus one phone ?
> 
> ...


Invite available but expires later this afternoon. Info in this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4722760&postcount=34


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone else have an invite they'd like to give away


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

rory1992 said:


> Anyone else have an invite they'd like to give away


The one I have expires in a couple of hours. If you can use it, you can have it.

It's first come first served.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think someone's already claimed it as it says error no code exists


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Although that link wasn't the actual code it has now been claimed.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh lol, hopefully someone else has been given one


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

If anybody has an invite they wouldn't mind a fellow DW member have, it'd be greatly appreciated.

My galaxy S2 has finally thrown in the towel.

Cheers


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://oneplus.net/uk

No invite needed, from £229.

Thanks are welcome


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> Why would they make it so hard/awkward to buy one :doublesho


business strategy, its to create a hype and a bit of mysteriousness.

at the end of the day it get people talking, which in itself is a marketing campaign.

quite clever (but not unheard of) for a new start up.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

https://oneplus.net/uk

No invite needed to buy here


----------

